# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  news of Milos Sarcev?

## mike2112

Does anybody have any news of Milos? How is his tore quad? :Don't know:

----------

